# Shrimps genetically change color?



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Do shrimps change their overall appearance due to different water qualities?

I had a Nano(Shrimp tank) tank above a 20gallon tank(Non Shrimp Tank). 20gallon tank have no shrimp at all, it did house some fish and it's water parameters are pretty much off the chart. I neglected the tank. 

This morning cleaning up that 20gallon tank to put away, I noticed 2 shrimps in there when the water level was 1 inches from the bottom from siphoning.

It looks like a weird shrimp to me, one is probably adult size and the other is juvi size. I can not date back when I ever had shrimps that looked like this.

I thought it was a cherry, but cherry doesn't have stripes.. 
I thought next it was a Tiger, but I have Tiger shrimp in my Nano tank and it doesn't look anything like a Tiger shrimp.


I wondered if the water parameter in the other tank made it genetically change it's color. 

I actually liked how it looks, just curious to how this came about.

Any inputs? I can get pictures if needed to.

The long strip down his tail to his head is Yellow. Although he has noticeable Tiger shrimp side curve stripes as well. He is overall much darker in overall appearances than a normal Tiger would have. Pretty cool how I got this cause there is a little guy just like it. Can't seem to find him in the densely Glosso substrate. 

Him








The tank he's in right now


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe its a hitchhiker?


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

10gallonplanted said:


> Maybe its a hitchhiker?


maybe one, but 2??

thats real odd..


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

I have wild type RCS that look like that. Some RCS do have a stripe on their back for some unknown reason.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

It has yellow long 1 stripe from his head tip all the way to the tail. I wonder why my fish didn't eat it when it was in the 20gallon tank. 

It's funny how my tank is setup. If the shrimps jumps out of the rimless Nano tank, they'll fall into the 20gallon long tank beneath it. Then from there it's survival of the fittest vs the fish I had. 

I'm 100% there is a smaller one also. I can try to get picture when I spot him again. 

If it's a hitch hiker, that'll be awesome. I haven't bought plants in a few months. 

They both stands out in that Nano tank they're in right now. I will house it and see how it goes.
I like it's claws, it's black yellow black yellow black yellow patterns. Pretty sick! My camera sucks so this is all I can get as far as close up shot.

So it's some sort of Red Cherry Shrimp Hybrid?

Hanging out with the Crystal Red Shrimp.









Appearance compared to Tiger Shrimp.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

looks like wild-type neocaridina


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Do they come with yellow marking? If so, I would want more of this. I like it's dark color and the yellow marking. Looks better than RCS for me. Would love more of this kind. 

Ok, thanks guys/girls.. aliens. =P


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

How long have you yellows and RCS been together? Babies looking like the wild type are often formed by X breeding these two from what I gather.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I just picked up the Yellow shrimp yesterday. The last time I had yellow shrimp was 8-10 months ago?

I'm really stump to where it came from. Cause I haven't purchase any plants for months.. not even once here.

The funny this is, that 20gallon tank used to be my CRS, but I got rid of that 20gallon tank long time ago. I then setup up another 20gallon tank in replacement of that spot and it was housing a few super aggressive fish. That 20gallon tank is no older than 2 months.. just curious to how these shrimp came about in that 2 month old tank. 

I really thought the spike in ammonia and the neglected 20gallon tank cause it to turn that way. I thought the RCS jumped downward and chilled there for the so call 2 months and somehow absorb the different water quality and changed color or something down that line lol.











I'd love to get some of these if anyone have some! I think they're pretty cool looking.


----------



## Marika (Jan 23, 2011)

I had similar ones. RCS do get some mutants with some color variations occationally. 
I don't know if it's something to do with interbreeding. I did not introduce a new batch of RCS for genetic diversity for a while, and I started to have some "greenish" RCSs. I set up a separate tank last week because when it happened for the first time, green x red produced brown.....not good. (I assume that's how I got brown ones after spotting greens). 
Maybe I should try breeding a new breed.
Meanwhile, I'd better get more genetic diversity for red ones.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the shrimps color a lot whatever it is.


----------



## decoman (Nov 2, 2010)

mabey a tiger mated with a cherry


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

How come you are keeping yellows with RCS?


----------

